# Raleigh Rodeo question



## Jim Barnard (Nov 18, 2018)

Bought this reverse color scheme 66 Rodeo pair from the family of the brothers who owned them from new. I assumed that the large goofy stick shifters that have been on every Rodeo I have owned were AWOL and replaced by triggers at some time in the past. BUT, I can find no tell tale marks on the twin top tubes where the shifters would have been.





The triggers on the bars are 60's vintage and weathered in line with the other parts and cables (at least on the chrome one). Even the galvanized cable clips look like Raleigh clips. Is it possible the early Rodeo bikes had trigger shifters on the 3 speeds? 








I do not want to put stick shifters on these if they did not have them from the factory. (Even though I have one of the shifters and prefer the look.) These are honest originals with a cool history and I want to keep them that way. I even had to promise not to separate them when I bought the pair.

Let's hear from my Rodeo experts.


----------



## tinslate (Nov 18, 2018)

Looks like the 3 speed trigger was offered on the '67. love that reverse color scheme, never seen that before.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Nov 19, 2018)

GREAT quality chrome and paint that was typical of British bikes until 1972 or so. It was a pleasure to clean this one up.


I  assume these to be 1967 bikes with a S/A hub date of 10-66.




Luckily I had new cables, tires, similar seat and various Wentworth fasteners sitting around the parts bins.



These ride as good as the Schwinn Fastback models.





Hey... is that a Persons high loop sissy bar? Sure looks like it! 

I can't wait to get the other one finished up and see what they look like side by side.


----------



## rfeagleye (Nov 20, 2018)

Wow Jim those are pretty neat! I'm not a Raleigh expert, but I've never seen the reverse paint scheme with the chrome frame. That one is very cool. 

I dig that they were brothers bikes and are the reverse of each other, what a great story.


----------



## videoranger (Nov 20, 2018)

Very cool bikes. Nice clean up. For chrome clean up I recommend using fine bronze wool as it does not produce fine scratches like steel wool can. I usually buy online from Home Depot and have them free ship to local store.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Homax-Fine-Bronze-Wool-Pads-3-Pack-123100/100185012?cm_mmc=Shopping|G|Base|D29A|Multi|NA|PLA|Major-Appliances|Special-Buys|71700000032418849|58700003842365800|92700030987191770&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIkpH5mLLj3gIVz8DACh1L3ArtEAQYASABEgI5o_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Jim Barnard (Nov 20, 2018)

rfeagleye said:


> Wow Jim those are pretty neat! I'm not a Raleigh expert, but I've never seen the reverse paint scheme with the chrome frame. That one is very cool.
> 
> I dig that they were brothers bikes and are the reverse of each other, what a great story.



Thanks Rob!


----------



## Jim Barnard (Nov 21, 2018)

The red one is done!




The seat split in 2 places as I cleaned it. (The chrome bike's seat self destructed when I cleaned that one) Cool to see a Persons seat with a Raleigh tag.





Decals held up well.





The triggers are correct for the 3sp AWT models in 67. (Thanks Tinslate)






So... was I tempted to assemble a completely chrome one? Youbetcha.




Kind of plays tricks on your eyes.


----------

